# does anyone make replacement wooden limbs



## RealDakota (May 24, 2006)

jerinmn said:


> I have a herterz bow and a limb seperated on me. I'm looking for someone who can make a set of limbs. I will send my limbs to them for a templet. Thankyou jeremy


Making a form for 1 set of limbs is not very practical, so I doubt you will want to pay to have a set made! If you are looking for a Herters Compound, see the classifieds or drop me a PM.


----------

